# Raised estradiol level gives men varicose veins



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2015)

Men who suffer from varicose veins have more estradiol in their blood than men who do not have varicose veins. Dermatologists at the Universitaetsklinikum Leipzig discovered this in a small study of 21 men with the complaint. Their publication in Angiology may be interesting for chemical athletes who use testosterone and for men who are

*Read More...*


----------

